# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  How to Unlock XP Login Password

## metropetro

Hi there~every person. We are delighted to see you actually right here and study my publish. Currently let's that is amazing anyone misplaced your password in your wood-inside tv screen firstly. An individual attempted to figure it out there however , you weren't able to (You have not been recently about it in lots of many weeks) and you have ugh for you to *unlock password* . 

Anyways an individual restarted your personal machine in addition to forced the ThinkVantage violet key and pushed F12 next in order to family called password. To manufacture a very long account quick you thought you could record-within by causing a ThinkPad password... You've always wondered *how to unlock computer password*... You do not know how to unlock a password. It certainly can't enable you to do one thing. You also don't know how to totally reset ones wood-inwards or maybe initial blind watchword.


At this time, the way you would choose to unlock administrator password by yourself~! You are now don't be concerned with regards to how to unlock Windows password anymore mainly because I recently uncover an outstanding application that you * unlock Windows password* , just like these actions present:
Step 1. Go to any other computers that you have access and download Windows Password Recovery Tool.
Step 2. Install and run that application program.
Step 3. Burn a password reset disk to unlock your ThinkPad. A CD/DVD disk, or a USB Flash Disk, depend on the locked ThinkPad support which type.
Step 4. Boot the locked ThinkPad from the password reset disk.(Note: You may need to config bios setting to set it boot from the password reset disk.)
Step 5. Select the user name, and click "reset" button.
Step 6. Confirm you action, then that user's password will be reset to blank.
Step 7. Take out the password reset disk, and reboot your ThinkPad. You will access Windows OS without password.

Now you won't need to be concerned regarding lock jewelry armoire IBM / Lenovo ThinkPad, this specific tool may help you. What's more, furthermore , it supports many designs connected with Home windows Computer itself, including Microsoft windows Seven, Vista, XP, 1998, 2003, 2008.

----------


## Nevseni

Many thanks for sharing good info…!!!)

----------

